# Dartford Tunnel since changes



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm wondering what the traffic flow is like now the toll booths have been removed. Has it done away with all that queing. ?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Went through in December although not at peak times.
Going south over the bridge there was no delay and no stopping or even slowing down.
Heading north the toll booths were still there with the barriers still working. You had to stop at the barrier but it immediately raised to let you through. I understand that is to control the traffic flow through the tunnel.
The booths are due to be removed soon and some form of traffic control installed.
It was certainly the easiest crossing ever with no delay other than stopping and immediately pulling away.

Richard.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

According to the Highways Agency:

"Since we introduced Dart Charge, drivers have been saving on average 9 minutes crossing southbound and 4 minutes crossing northbound."

Since this is an average and therefore includes all the hours (night time in particular) when there were previously no delays, I imagine the reduction in peak time delays must be quite significant.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Our crossings in late December and early January - 




Work is still continuing and may not be finished for months - only then will we know how much better or worse the crossings are.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Dartford Bridge*

We crossed on the 3rd Jan around 7pm- no hold up at all. The traffic was flowing freely- don,t know about the tunnel yet will have to see when we return to UK.
We prepayed for both crossings online on the morning we were leaving- no confirmation E Mail but I have rang and checked that our payment was registered.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

How do you pay if you didn't know about the changes and just arrived there?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

StephandJohn said:


> How do you pay if you didn't know about the changes and just arrived there?


Easy Peasy

https://www.gov.uk/pay-dartford-crossing-charge


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

An hours delay! I remember the days when there was only a tunnel.

Trev


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry to say I remember that too!!
The delays atthe crossing and the tunnel have been terrible in the last few years so this must be better if its working properly. I wonder though how many people coming from abroad won't know about it.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Many thanks for the replies. 

Living in the northwest we used to set out an earlier just because of queues at the bridge. Queues at tunnel don't pose a problem as we are on our way home and are still in holiday mode.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

North to south fine. South to north ruddy awful still.


----------

